# About.com- How Long Did it Take for the FODMAP Diet to Help?



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

As I can see by the many readers who have answered this question, "How Hard Is It to Follow a Low FODMAPs Diet?", the low FODMAP diet has been relatively easy to follow and brings about good symptom relief. Someone asked me recently how long does it take before a person would see a change. As I know every body is different, I thought I would ask all of you:

...

Read Full Post

View the full article


----------

